# Bitte um Hilfe beim Vergleich von Sythe Fuma 2 vs. Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH



## Joss71 (15. Januar 2020)

Der Kühler soll einen Ryzen 9 3900X kühlen und in einem Silentsystem zum Einsatz kommen.

Die PCGH hat den Fuma 2 auf Platz 1 im Ranking gesetzt, der Mugen 5 PCGH kommt darin aber nicht vor. Daher fällt mir der Vergleich schwer. 

Mich würde daher vor allem die Meinung der Redaktion interessieren, ob der Fuma 2 die eigene Referenz schlägt, weil praktisch gleiche Leistung, aber noch leiser. Der Mugen 5 PCGH kommt ja auch nach wie vor noch in den eigenen PCGH-PCs zum Einsatz.

Wer beide Lüfter kennt, ist natürlich eingeladen, mich zu beraten. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2020)

Warum gibts denn hier gar keine Rückmeldung?  Vielleicht kann doch noch jemand was dazu sagen?
Bezüglich Kühlleistung ist die PCGH Version ja identisch zur normalen.
Interessiert mich auch. 

Ich frage mich beim Mugen 5 PCGH vor allem, ob der hintere Lüfter nicht viel zu dicht am hinteren Gehäuselüfter sitzt. Da PCGH den überall einsetzt scheint es ja kein gravierendes Problem zu erzeugen, aber bisher habe ich auch kaum Stellungnahmen zu dem Thema gefunden.

Bei den Doppelturmlüftern scheint es ja kein Nachteil zu sein, dass der hintere Turm mit der aufgewärmten Luft des vorderen Turms gekühlt wird.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Dezember 2020)

Im Kühlertest der PCGH schnitt der Fuma wohl besser ab. Im Allgemeinen ist ein Doppel-Tower vorzuziehen, statt einem Single-Tower hinten noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter zu geben. Ich habe es mit dem NH-U12A getestet, und da kommt es genau zu dem üblichen Problem, dass der hintere Lüfter sehr nah am hinteren Gehäuselüfter liegt, was akustisch häufig nachteilig ist. Ich nutze meinen U12A daher auch nur mit einem Lüfter.
Dass ein Doppel-Tower hinten mit "wärmerer" Luft kühlt sollte kein Problem sein. Single-Tower kühlen den hinteren Teil ihrer Finnen auch bereits mit angewärmter Luft.


----------



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ich tendiere langsam eher zum Fuma 2. Der kann ja auch leise, hat aber garantiert keine Konflikte mit dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter.  Preislich ähnlich.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube an sich sollte konstruktionsbedingt kein Kühler irgendwo kollidieren. Da gibt ja bestimmte Keep-Out-Zones, an die sich bei der Konstruktion gehalten werden muss, um eben diese Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten. Aber ich stimme dir zu, dass ein Doppel-Tower weniger Interferenzen mit dem hinteren Lüfter haben sollte und bei gleichen Außenmaßen somit besser kühlen sollte als ein Single-Tower mit zwei Lüfter.
PS: Der Fuma ist übrigens bei der PCGH auch auf Platz 1: https://ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de/cpu-kuehler-luft-test-rangliste


----------



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2020)

Mit Konflikte meinte ich auch Luftverwirbelungen, Geräusche und ähnliches. Dass der Mugen 5 PCGH grundsätzlich reinpasst würde ich auch erwarten.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja, genau das habe ich bei mir beobachten können. Sicher war es nicht hilfreich hinter dem Kühler einen Entry-Level-Lüfter in Form eines Pure Wings 2 zu platzieren, Geräusche waren da deutlich zu hören. Sogar leicht kühler wurde es auch, als ich den durch den zweiten Noctua ausgetauscht hatte .


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

Joss71 schrieb:


> Mich würde daher vor allem die Meinung der Redaktion interessieren


...


Mosed schrieb:


> Warum gibts denn hier gar keine Rückmeldung?


Weil wir nicht gefragt sind


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2020)

Und vom für den Fuma-2-Eintrag zuständigen Fachredakteur gibt es übrigens keine Rückmeldung, weil der seriöserweise keine PCGH-Produkte testet. 
Das ich den Fuma 2 für den merklich besseren Kühler gegenüber dem normalen Mugen 5 halte, sieht man aber recht deutlich im EKF/Test.








						[PLUS] Test: Sieben neue CPU-Kühler im Vergleich
					

PCGH Plus: Nicht nur die anstehende Jahreszeit wird cool, auch unsere sieben Testprobanden versprechen niedrige Temperaturen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS-TOPSELLER] 30 CPU-Kühler im (Nach-)Test: größter PCGH-CPU-Kühlervergleich aller Zeiten
					

Wir nutzen die Gelegenheit und testen nicht nur zwei neue Kühler, sondern unterziehen das komplette Wertungssystem einer Runderneuerung und bieten 30 CPU-Kühler im Vergleich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten : Danke. Wobei ich die Haltung nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Ihr habt zwar die "Ausstattung" der PCGH Kühler definiert, aber ihr verdient ja nichts an den Kühlern - oder etwa doch?

Wobei ja auch dann nichts gegen einen Tests mit harten Fakten spricht. Ihr habt den Mugen 5 PCGH ja getestet und meiner Meinung nach kann man den dann auch anderen Kühlern gegenüberstellen usw. Leider sind die Testergebnisse nicht 1:1 vergleichbar mit den sonstigen Kühlertest, weil die Tabelle leicht anders ist und es gibt sogar eine Unstimmigkeit --> In den Standard-Tests steht max 0,9 Sone und in dem Vergleich mit der PCGH Edition steht max 0,8 Sone. Ein paar Daten habe ich ja hier zusammengeschrieben.
Aber die Kühlleistung soll ja gleich geblieben sein - stimmt das eigentlich nur für volle Drehzahl oder immer?

Es geht ja nicht darum, ob ihr den hübscher findet, sondern wo rein objektiv die Vor- und Nachteile liegen.  
Klar - bezüglich maximale Kühlleistung ist der Fuma 2 besser als der Mugen 5 (PCGH). Der Mugen 5 PCGH ist halt immer leise.
Vermutlich kann man den Fuma 2 aber genauso leise betreiben bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung, wenn man die Drehzahl limitiert. Wobei der Fuma 2 bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ja schlechter kühlt als der Mugen 5. Wie gut allerdings der Mugen 5 PCGH bei weniger als 100% Drehzahl ist, steht gar nicht im Vergleichsartikel.

Aber das alles nur mit den vorliegenden Daten zu bewerten ist schwierig. Das könnte PCGH deutlich besser... 
Zumindest wäre es gut genau die selben Daten vorliegen zu haben für PCGH Kühler. Wenn ihr euch schon nicht traut diese Produkte dann zu bewerten....


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2020)

Natürlich bekommt PCGH auch ein bisschen was für die Produkte für die sie ihren Namen hergeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2021)

Exakt. Ein "PCGH-Produkt" geht immer auch mit etwas Werbung einher und ist somit ein Geben und Nehmen auf beiden Seiten – und genau aus diesem Grund ist die Fachredaktion keine der beiden. Ich sage zwar meine Meinung, was man an Komponenten verbessern könnte, aber das war es dann auch. Der Rest ist, einschließlich etwaiger Tests zur Präsentation des Ergebnisses, Daniels Angelegenheit. Ich werde so einem Produkt öffentlich weder Lob noch Tadel aussprechen, denn das wäre kaum möglich, ohne irgend jemandem auf die Füße zu springen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (4. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich werde so einem Produkt öffentlich weder Lob noch Tadel aussprechen, denn das wäre kaum möglich, ohne irgend jemandem auf die Füße zu springen.


Das ist aber nicht unproblematisch, weil wir nur Produkte empfehlen, die seriös getestet wurden. Und wer außer Dir testet noch reproduzierbar und fundiert? Es reicht doch, Eure Produkte ohne weiteren Kommentar in der Liste der Kühler mit Deinen unbestechlichen Messwerten aufzunehmen. Und mach dann ein Sternchen dran und sage "außer Wertung, da eigenes Produkt"


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2021)

Das wäre z.B. eine mögliche Lösung. Genauso testen wie alle Kühler auch, aber ohne Wertung, wenn euch das zu heiss ist.

Dann kann zumindest jeder Interessent selber die harten Fakten vergleichen. 

Wobei im Vergleichsartikel ja auch die Vorteile der PCGH Version beworben werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt: Wenn ein PCGH-Produkt dann besser als Kühler X ist, wird der Hersteller von X Zetermordio schreiben. Da fühlen sich einige schon in normalen Test "unfair" behandelt. Und ich möchte nicht wissen, was hier im Hause los ist, wenn ein "PCGH"-Produkt schlecht abschneiden sollten.


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2021)

Dann muss Hersteller X halt mal seine Hausaufgaben erledigen. 

Ihr testet die PCGH Versionen doch bisher auch und schreibt dazu einen Artikel. Nur sind die Werte nicht direkt vergleichbar mit dem Einkaufsführer. Kann das nicht optimiert werden? Ohne die Daten in den Einkaufsführer mit aufzunehmen, wenn das Probleme verursachen kann und ohne Vergleiche mit anderen Kühlern.

Wie kommt den die unterschiedliche Maximallautstärke für den Mugen 5 laut Einkaufsführer und Vergleichsartikel zustande?
Weil anders getestet wurde?


----------



## Albatros1 (4. Januar 2021)

Bei Tests aller möglich Waren läßt man gerne einen Anbieter weg der unter Umständen einen anderen übertreffen könnte. Besonders, wenn man von beiden Werbegelder bekommt. Auch die Gestaltung von Werten kann man so steuern, daß bestimmte Produkte nicht direkt vergleichbar sind. Sprich, auf einmal sind fast alle gleich gut. Man will es sich mit einem potentiellen Kunden nicht verderben.
Das Internet hat diesbezüglich für eine Flut an Falschinformationen gesorgt. Für jedes Gerät findet man irgendwo einen Test in dem es gut abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Dann muss Hersteller X halt mal seine Hausaufgaben erledigen.
> 
> Ihr testet die PCGH Versionen doch bisher auch und schreibt dazu einen Artikel. Nur sind die Werte nicht direkt vergleichbar mit dem Einkaufsführer. Kann das nicht optimiert werden? Ohne die Daten in den Einkaufsführer mit aufzunehmen, wenn das Probleme verursachen kann und ohne Vergleiche mit anderen Kühlern.
> 
> ...



Im wesentlichen sieht es so aus: Ich teste als Fachredakteur alle möglichen Kühler in einem kontanten Parcours. Das sind die Werte, die im EKF stehen. Mit allem anderen soll, will und habe ich nichts zu tun.
Daniel plant, koordiniert und bewirbt PCGH-Produkte. Was für Messungen er dabei wie macht weiß ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich würde ich die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, weil eine Messung die nur mit einer zweiten 5 Minuten/einen Küherwechsel später vergleichbar sein muss, natürlich wesentlich weniger penibel durchgeführt werden kann. 
Zueinander in Bezug setzen sollte man beide Werte jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## HCT (5. Januar 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich frage mich beim Mugen 5 PCGH vor allem, ob der hintere Lüfter nicht viel zu dicht am hinteren Gehäuselüfter sitzt. Da PCGH den überall einsetzt scheint es ja kein gravierendes Problem zu erzeugen, aber bisher habe ich auch kaum Stellungnahmen zu dem Thema gefunden.


Ich habe lange einen Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH verwendet, da waren sich die Lüfter auch nicht einig und es kam zu hörbaren Luftverwirbelungen. Ich habe dann den hinteren Gehäuselüfter etwas gedrosselt und dann war wieder Ruhe.


----------

